# Selling private Registration plates



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone done this? Reason I ask is I am in the process of trying to purchase a second hand car and Ill probably do a cash deal rather than part ex which means Ill be left with getting shot of the old one. As it stands the old car despite it having a years MOT on it is probably worth about two pints and a packet of crisps but it does have a private reg on it which was on when I bought it. I have no interest in the reg. Just out of interest I requested a valuation from regtransfers.co.uk and they have recommended selling it through them for £400. The reg is quite a short one. H2 KCO. H20 KCO is on their site for £4000 however.

I suspect its worth nothing but I could be wrong. I wondered about just advertising the car with the Reg included as I am not sure its worth the hassle but I might kick myself if I find out someone might have paid a shed load of money for it. Its not like KCO would be a popular one for initials I would have thought.

Any ideas, thoughts? I need some called Kulio Crapmundo Orifice or something.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You used to be able to keep the reg so as to sell it on for a few quid, while putting a plain reg on the car you're selling. Not hard to do. Research that.

As to value, it depends what people see in it. Some, the point of which completely elude me, make good dosh. I'd keep yours to sell. Can you sell them on Ebay?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think some African gentleman with a name like Hightwo KoCucumber might be interested.

Ray.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

barryd said:


> Any ideas, thoughts? I need some called Kulio Crapmundo Orifice or something.


Or Kensington Chamber Orchestra?:wink2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

barryd said:


> Has anyone done this? Reason I ask is I am in the process of trying to purchase a second hand car and Ill probably do a cash deal rather than part ex which means Ill be left with getting shot of the old one. As it stands the old car despite it having a years MOT on it is probably worth about two pints and a packet of crisps but it does have a private reg on it which was on when I bought it. I have no interest in the reg. Just out of interest I requested a valuation from regtransfers.co.uk and they have recommended selling it through them for £400. The reg is quite a short one. H2 KCO. H20 KCO is on their site for £4000 however.
> 
> I suspect its worth nothing but I could be wrong. I wondered about just advertising the car with the Reg included as I am not sure its worth the hassle but I might kick myself if I find out someone might have paid a shed load of money for it. Its not like KCO would be a popular one for initials I would have thought.
> 
> Any ideas, thoughts? I need some called Kulio Crapmundo Orifice or something.


Googling surnames finds that the most common surname starting with the letter O is Owen. If you google KC Owen there are quite a few.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

To take it off and put it on Rentention costs £80 plus the cost of plates for your car with the new number. Just done that with one of our company Renault Trafics that we are getting rid of. The number is ours, not the company's.

A similar low number to that on DVLA will be £399.

I'd be inclined to put it on retention and advertise it.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> You used to be able to keep the reg so as to sell it on for a few quid, while putting a plain reg on the car you're selling. Not hard to do. Research that.
> 
> As to value, it depends what people see in it. Some, the point of which completely elude me, make good dosh. I'd keep yours to sell. Can you sell them on Ebay?


Thats not a bad idea. Will look into it. I just wondered if anyone had done it and if it was worth the hassle. Just the thought of getting plates made up and putting them on for a knackered old car in order to auction it fills me with dread to be honest as it will be a PIA. I presume there is a cost involved in that plus the cost to DVLA for the transfer or whatever. If it is only worth £3-400 its probably not worth the faff.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Be careful what you let go. I had a couple of good ones years ago and never thought about the value of the plates. Let them go with the cars. VHT33 and NIJ999. I bet they were worth more than the cars but I didn't consider it for a moment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How far can we go back Alan.?
I dunno why but I remember my first motorbike a 250 side valve BSA, reg 1313H.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My first motor bike a BSA C15 had 788 HPT, I have tried for years to get it back with no luck.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There seem to be a few advertised on ebay for stupid money but if you look at the actual sold completed listings the not very good ones dont seem to go for much so probably ebay would not be the right place. https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_..._salic=3&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1

I could try sticking the car on for a daft price complete with private plate then I could get rid of the lot without having the fart on of swapping plates or doing paper work.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Advertise the number plate as.......'car included'.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Change your name by deedpoll only 36GPD


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you get your cherished plate onto a certificate of retention DVLA will re-issue the cars original registration. 
It’s a very simple process, I have changed cars at least six times now and retained my cherished plate each time.
It’s even easier now that there are no pesky tax discs to deal with.
Pretty sure you do it all on-line.

Andy


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've recently retained my cherished plate off my old motorhome ready to go on the replacement one shortly. the original plate that came with the old motorhome was put back on before the part-ex transfer over. all done on line and very simple although having to cough £80 for the privilege of retention is a bit steep imho.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

KCOuk is a cosmetics firm.

KCO is used to measure lung function.

Perhaps there may be other routes for interesting parties to part with their dosh?

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> Change your name by deedpoll only 36GPD


It is actually free to change your name, MS word even has a template, all you need to do is inform people like DVLA etc.

Or be lazy

https://freedeedpoll.org.uk/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So I could be 'New User'... ?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes indeedy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Why would someone bother to put a private reg on a Golf though in the first place? As far as I am aware it has no significance to the original owners name.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend of mine had IL71 on an old Clio. The 7 is made to look like an upside down L. She reckons that plate is worth £10k and hangs on to it as a investment. It's on a Mini now. 

You never know who'll buy what or how much they'll pay for it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So long as they don't say BWM or whatever (pet hate) the car/van manufacturer thoughtfully provided a name plate, however out Audi A6 has an A6 plate, it was on it :roll:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

It was bright and shiny and new once someones pride and joy

BTW how did you get a mot every year with that illumination problem on the speedo, it fails every year then it passes and then fails next year on same thing... Headtorch??

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

icer said:


> It was bright and shiny and new once someones pride and joy
> 
> BTW *how did you get a mot every year with that illumination problem on the speedo, it fails every year then it passes and then fails next year on same thing... Headtorch??*
> 
> Ian


Ha Ha! Yes, kind of. Ive fitted an LED light on the dash which you switch on yourself.  They fail it every time until someone points out that, actually it is legal. I think one year I forgot to put batteries in it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks. Why would someone bother to put a private reg on a Golf though in the first place? As far as I am aware it has no significance to the original owners name.


You should be looking for TW1T Barry.

Actually, a better one (which exists because I have seen it) is USL1S. :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Where is the Dislick button?


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes it's quite strange the MOT

I don't need one now, historic but I was in the process of arranging for all theWindows/Glass/Windscreen to be installed, but I needed a MOT

It passed! you do not need glass and if no screen you do not need washers or wipers

Talk about a wind tunnel, I ended up wearing a chainsaw helmet and mesh visor when I got the glass done.

Your reg can't be woth more than £179 I think all the other numbers from yours upwards are that price.

If you have a communication as to its theoretical value include that in your sales pitch, long MOT must be worth something, probably more than you think.

Or Splash the cash buy a new one and get scrappage ( sorry forget that, I have just noticed Yorkshire)

Ian


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

erneboy said:


> A friend of mine had IL71 on an old Clio. The 7 is made to look like an upside down L. She reckons that plate is worth £10k and hangs on to it as a investment. *It's on a Mini now*.
> 
> You never know who'll buy what or how much they'll pay for it.


when we first moved to Sussex, we lived not far from Peter Grant, legendary road manager of Led Zeppelin and Bad Company - his place was opposite our local pub at the time. He had a stable full of cars and had LZ1 and BAD1 on black Porsches - no idea how he managed to get into those cars as he was a HUUUUGE bloke. After he died, his daughter inherited the LZ1 plate - I last saw it on a Mini she was driving. Don't know what happened to BAD1 though.

I had one of the 1st Audi TT coupes in the country just after they were released - I had W77WTT on that - sold it with the car.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

icer said:


> Yes it's quite strange the MOT
> 
> I don't need one now, historic but I was in the process of arranging for all theWindows/Glass/Windscreen to be installed, but I needed a MOT
> 
> ...


I think your probably right. I dont suspect its worth that much. I imagine the original owner probably just opted for the cheapest most meaningless private reg possible.

Buy a new car!!!  No chance. Even when I was making a few quid I would never buy new. Im just about to update my used car thread with a couple of odd balls which should be good for a laugh.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can buy some humdinger two year old bargains in UK but not in France. Thats why our last two were new cos a 2 year old one was dearer.!!
The French might be crazy but it works for them.
Thats why the creep who is 'buying' our Hobby is still trying to sell his old van 5 months later.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Laikas horn didn't work so the previous owner fitted a air horn,and button on the dash, no problem so long as it's in easy reach.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> As far as I am aware it has no significance to the original owners name.


People have cherished plates for all sorts of reasons, not all are associated with names.

Mine is an Irish plate, (eighty quid it cost me) the letters are meaningless (to me) but the numbers were the same as my collar number whilst serving in the Old Bill. (Meaningless to anyone EXCEPT me :kiss

I still have the plate, it's been on 8 different cars now!

At one time I had another Irish plate, different letters but same numbers on my Motorhome. The plate went with the MH 'cos I went to the dark side and became a tugger :wink2:

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Andy, most hearses and luxury coaches have odd ball numbers now.

Ray.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seen locally on an equine transport vehicle

AO55BOX

Jools


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yes Andy, most hearses and luxury coaches have odd ball numbers now.
> 
> Ray.


Yes I have been told the reason was to disguise the age of the often very well kept vehicle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Then Barfy bought the poor thing   if he doesn't sort out another poor car, the VW will have to be given the last rights before going to the big car park in the sky


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> Yes I have been told the reason was to disguise the age of the often very well kept vehicle.


I just find that bizarre. Are people really that concerned about status that they would want to hide the age of their car? On a Golf!!! Its a Golf FFS! Not a Lambo. 

Im quite proud of the fact that I still have a car thats working from the last century. I was thinking of keeping it and mounting it on a plinth like the Top Gear Toyota pick up considering all the abuse and life its had and that its never let me down.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can quite understand older but well preserved vehicles like Hearses and Coaches disguising the age of their vehicles from their clients (not the dead ones) as it's all down to image or what is being charged.
I assume UK plates are again mostly down to image and the look at me in my new vehicle.!!! The French don't have this image to keep up with and susequently keep their cars longer.

Ray.


----------

